# Not With a Bang OOC



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 25, 2003)

Edit, 5 December 2003:  New player recruited!

------------

Edit, 4 December 2003:  Having lost two players and gained one, I'd like to recruit someone to be an eighth player.  If you're interested, please take a look at this thread and the IC thread, then post here if you're interested.  The party currently consists of a rogue, a paladin, a fighter, a bard, a cleric, a ranger, and an evoker, so it's pretty balanced and just about any class could fit in easily. --LL

------------

All right.  I guess it's time for me to just go ahead and set this up, and let the chips fall where they may.  I've been thinking for some time about starting a game here, but worried that "it won't be good enough"... as I'd be completely new to PbP DMing.  But, hey, you all can be the judges of that.  I'm also relatively new to DMing in general, so any feedback you have will be eagerly accepted.

The basic stats:


Homebrew world, including a homebrew theology (potential Clerics should ask about deities );
Core 3.5 rules, with very few house rules (see below); feats etc. from other books allowable via inquiry;
Ad hoc stats, though I reserve the right to tone them down if you're ridiculously overpowered;
No monstrous characters.  Elves are almost unheard of where you'll be starting, so no elves.  Half-elves and half-orcs are rare.  Other races are available in quantity;
Starting at first level, maximum starting gold for your class.

A few other things:

I'm more interested in interesting characters than in interesting stats.  I'd love to feel enough about the characters that if they die, I'm saddened by it.  I'll only accept characters that come complete with a background.

The first bit of adventure will be rather dungeon-crawly.  This is partially to get your characters some XP, and partially because even though it may seem that it wouldn't, it fits with the plot.  Trust me. 

I have one major peeve:  Netspeak.  If you believe that "ur" is two words, rather than a miscapitalized proper noun referring to an ancient Mesopotamian city, then we're not going to get along.

I think that's it.  I'll post later tonight with some background about the world.  House rules follow.

------------

House rules:

(1)  Spell Focus back to +2;
(2)  Perform... if anyone takes a Bard we'll discuss it, but something more useful to Bards than the 3.5 rules;
(3)  Half-elves receive human skill points and 1st-level bonus feat, but lose the effective Negotiator feat they were given in 3.0.  (of course, you may still choose the Negotiator feat).

------------

Current (likely) players:

Rybaer: Bellows Axegrinder, Dwarf Evoker
Zerth: Baril Kibizin, Human Bard
Casar Couer De' Lion: Nojin Silverspike, Dwarf Fighter
Sam: Grunlor Forgeheart, Dwarf Paladin
Toric_Arthendain: Brevin Inathe, Human Cleric (Litsi)
Manzanita: Arkan Far Traveler, Half-Elven Ranger
Argent Silvermage:  Selene Ravensclaw, Halfing Rogue
------------

World Information:

The Kingdom of Mezentil is on its last legs.  The Ressim Dynasty has held power in Mezenti, the largest city of the Denaril continent, for nearly two hundred years, but politics are finally getting in the way of that power.  Alliances between the Duchies of the Kingdom are shifting, even as the Duchies slowly lose power to a combination of their own bureaucracy and the slow rise of the proletariat.  Dukes and even some of the more ambitious Marquesses are locked in a power struggle, the outcome of which will be indeterminate for many years, most likely.  In the meantime, though, other powers are rising.

Rumors speak of a dark wizard, living by himself on an island to the west.  His army of undead have been known to come onto the mainland, raiding the shores of Tillimei and Calatis, once reaching as far as the city of Mestra before being driven back by an army of clerics.  Few know what he's up to there, and even fewer are speaking.

------------

Maps:

(1) The Denaril Continent (prime section).  This is an overview map showing the duchies of the Mzentil Kingdom.  A couple of notes: (a) this is the Southern hemisphere; Mezenti is at about 45 degrees latitude, and the bottom of the map is around 70 degrees latitude, near where the icecap starts.  The continent actually continues to the other side of Mizana (the name of the planet); (b) the Nomatassei is not part of the Kingdom; that's where the Elves live, generally secluded from all the rest of the races.  Damned elves.   (c) the mountainous area near the middle of the continent is the area most likely to see Orc infestations and so forth.  Tread with caution.

(2) The Colinna area.  You'll be starting either in Colinna or in Alten's Rock--I haven't quite decided yet.  Colinna, the capital of the duchy of Colinna and the home of Duke Iobin Desell, has about 50,000 people; Alten's Rock, an important trade stop because of its proximity to the River Nom (the larger river), has about 5,000 people.  If you're interested in having your character (though not the party) originate elsewhere, let me know where (a city, the country, north, south, etc.)

------------

Astrography:

Mizana, the third planet of the Telenn system, is home to the Mezentil Kingdom, as well as several other continents' worth of people.  Mizana has two moons:  Rinell, a large moon which sits at the second LaGrange point and thus is always directly opposite the sun Telenn; and Litsi, a small moon with an eccentric, somewhat erratic, very fast, and nearly polar orbit.  Litsi orbits Mizana every three days or so.

Always visible near the direction of the vernal equinox--except when it's eclipsed by Telenn or Rinell--is a very dark red star, Gaitann, which is co-orbital with Telenn.

And, because I'm just that big of a dork, you can take a look at the orbital elements of Mizana and Litsi (Rinell's orbit is determined by Mizana's) in this document.  Also in this document is the calendar, if you're interested.

If I could actually do the math, I'd know where Litsi was in the sky at any given time... and I'd be far too obsessive. 

------------

Pantheon:

Many of the greater gods of Mizana are directly associated with an astronomical body--and in fact have great power over that body, if they wish it.  Rinell, for instance, stabilizes his moon so that it can sit at L2, rather than letting its orbit degenerate.  He's very... stable like that. 

Also of interest:  there are no race-specific gods.  The elves and dwarves, gnomes and halflings were worshipping these gods long before humans appeared on the scene.  You may take your racial domain (from the FRCS) if you wish to do so, no matter your patron.

Finally, only clerics truly have Patrons.  Like the Greeks, most inhabitants of Mizana pretty much believe in all of the major gods, and pray to one or another when specific guidance is wished in a certain area.  Clerics do choose a Patron god or goddess, though _commune_ and similar spells may end up being answered by another god or goddess, depending on the specific information sought.

On to the gods:

Telenn, god of the sun, AKA Lightbringer, He Who Shines.  NG, portfolio includes light, goodness, protectors, defense.  Domains:  Good, Sun, Healing, Protection, Strength.

Litsi, goddess of the inner moon, AKA Moondancer, the Swift Moon.  CG, portfolio includes messengers, fools, jokes, and speed.  Domains:  Chaos, Good, Speed (custom domain), Travel, Trickery.

Rinell, god of the outer moon, AKA He Who Waits, the Great Judge.  LN, portfolio includes judges, law, long-term planning.  Domains:  Law, Patience (custom domain), Moon, Air, Planning.

Mizana, goddess of the world, AKA Mother of All.  N, portfolio includes druids, rangers, nature.  Domains: Animal, Earth, Healing, Plant, Renewal.

Mossos, god of time, AKA Father Time, the First Historian.  N, portfolio includes bards, historians, knowledge.  Domains: Time, Speed, Patience, Knowledge, Luck.

Gaitann, goddess of the red star, AKA the Brooder, the Watcher. LE, portfolio includes fear, tyranny, destruction.  Domains:  Destruction, Evil, Fire, Law, Tyranny.

Lesser gods to come later, likely tomorrow.


----------



## Sam (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm game.  I've got our regular in-person game tonight, but I'll post a character tomorrow.  Thinking dwarven fighter (maybe paladin).


----------



## tburdett (Jul 26, 2003)

Count me in.  I'll get you a background and character as soon as possible.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm interested.  Could you give us a couple paragraph world primer...something that might help us with developing a character backstory that fits with your world?

Tentatively leaning toward creating a dwarven wizard.  Might be intested in a cleric of some sort, pending on what your homebrew pantheon is like.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2003)

I haven't had any experience with D&D, but quite a bit with other gaming systems, and I'd love to try out a female rogue.  I have a character background, but I wanted to ask first.  I don't have the revised PHB, but I do have access to the SRD, so creation wont be a problem if some one can give me the starting gold forthe rogue class.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm interested too.  Not sure what race or class at this point.  I'll probably wait until you post the world background before committing to a particular race and class.

Toric


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 26, 2003)

*I Play it all*

Im interested, as I feel homebrews lead to the best games.  I will play nearly anything so I can sit back and wait to fill in a whole for the group or wait till the world background sparks something for me to play.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 26, 2003)

Initial world background and some basic maps are now up above.  More background and a bit about the pantheon to come.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

I see there's already six people before me. I don't know how many players you had considered, Lazarus, but I'd be interested too.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2003)

Exactly what did you mean by "Adhoc Stats" is that point buy of somekind?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 26, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *I see there's already six people before me. I don't know how many players you had considered, Lazarus, but I'd be interested too. *




Ditto.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 26, 2003)

Zerth, Tanstaafl:  If you're interested, go ahead and submit characters.  If they're particularly interesting, I can probably work with eight, especially given we'll likely lose at least one or two (just the name of the game, happens in every PbP, no offense to anyone).

Shalimar:  Ad hoc: improvised.  In other words, choose your stats as they fit the character, though obviously between 3 and 18 base.  If you have three 18s, I'll thwap you on the head (virtually) and lower your stats at my whim.  If you need a guide, between +7 and +9 total modifiers.  Basically, I trust you to pick stats that will be interesting as a role-player.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 26, 2003)

I might be interested.  It sounds like you've really given this world some thought.  It looks like I'm probably too late to participate, though if others are slow I may post a PC.  I would be interested where the SRD is.  Do you have a web address?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 26, 2003)

Another note:

A couple of house rules I completely forgot about.

(1)  No multiclassing penalties will be assessed.  However, no more than three total classes per character (not including prestige classes);

(2) Prestige classes are few and far between.  If you're specifically interested in one, talk to me and we'll create one around the character concept and the world.;

(3) Specifically for Sam:  if you do go Paladin, you need not be LG.  If your character concept is going somewhere... different... we can happily talk about it.


And lastly:  please, no evil characters


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow thats some nice work, looks like a great world.  Makes me sad I am playing a divine caster in another game because I would really like to test out that pantheon, but I have not played a melee based in a while so looking to go that route.  Perhaps ranger, but being that I usually play elf I guess this would give me a chance for a new concept to the class to go with the new edition.  Who knows my mind will change 10 times before I post anything.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *I might be interested.  It sounds like you've really given this world some thought.  It looks like I'm probably too late to participate, though if others are slow I may post a PC.  I would be interested where the SRD is.  Do you have a web address? *





The new SRD is located at:
http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35 

Still haven't picked up the new books, so I'll be relying on this to make sure my character is up to scratch with the new rules.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

I'd love to play LL42, but you look to have a very full house at this point. Put me on the second string list, I can make a character
to fill whaver niche is vacated by any unfortunate deaths in the party.


-Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'd love to play LL42, but you look to have a very full house at this point. Put me on the second string list, I can make a character
> to fill whaver niche is vacated by any unfortunate deaths in the party.
> 
> 
> -Uriel *




I concur. You have a full house. If you ever need a Gnome ranger let me know.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I don't have the revised PHB, but I do have access to the SRD, so creation wont be a problem if some one can give me the starting gold for the rogue class. *




Maximum starting gold (that's what the DM said) for rogues is 200 gp.

As for my character, it's going to be a bard or a ranger, human anyway. If I end up with a bard, I'm fine with the 3.5 perform changes, but if the DM insists something has to done I'm all ears.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 26, 2003)

A few things:

(1) I completely forgot, when noting Paladin alignment changes, that alignment restriction are lifted for all classes--mainly because it means less for the Bard, Barbarian or Monk than for the Paladin.

(2) When you post your characters, please post them in the Rogue's Gallery thread for the game.  (clikc the link).  I highly recommend using the d20 Standard Statblock, mainly because it's easier for all involved to read.

(3) You will indeed be starting in Alten's Rock.  Start thinking about whether your characters are natives, or have moved there, and how your characters know one another (once everyone has characters posted.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 27, 2003)

First pass of my character is posted in the RG thread.  Still have to fill in background, gear, and such.


Question:  Can I purchase a spell scroll or two as initial equipment and add the extra spell to my spellbook?  Just curious.  Not sure if I'd even add one at this point.

Another question:  Could I scribe a scroll of a spell I know?  As a 1st level spell, they cost 12.5GP in supplies and 1 XP to create.  I'd be happy to go a couple XP in the hole in order to have one or two spare spells handy in scroll format.

Thanks!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2003)

I posted my character for approval, I don't know what the party alignments are going to be, especially with the Paladin, but she is Chaotic Neutral with leaning towards Chaotic Good.  She is firmly entrenched in the Chaotic what with theft being her only income.  She was born in Alten's Rock, so anyone who has lived there over the course of the last 16 years can know her if they choose from her childhood. After she was 4 she left Alten Rock, and has only recently returned a few days ago.  Within the 4 years she lived in Alten's Rock, or the 12 she lived in Colinna, I am willing to have known any of the other party members that want to be known, bearing in mind that she lived in an orphanage and then later with what would pass for a theives guild, assuming that theives guilds exist on Mizana.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 27, 2003)

I chose to go with a bard. The character is posted in the rogues gallery.

I took a quick look at the two other posted characters and saw possible connections with both of them. But only if the DM accepts my background idea.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 28, 2003)

Rybaer--on your questions.  (1)  Yes, but no.  Yes, you can purchase extra spells, but the standard convention is that they don't cost you a scroll purchase, just scribing costs.  Remember that scribing costs are 100 gp per spell level, and you get... um... 120 gp to start. 

(2)  Yes, but don't abuse it... and again remember you only have 120 gp.

Shalimar:  General character concept looks good.  Be forwarned that a thief may not be looked well upon by other party members, so be ready to either (1) explain yourself (the 'rob from the rich, give to the poor' thing will help) or (2) lie about your background.   Also, are you certain you intend to play such a young character (16)?

Zerth:  I like the character.  Cool background.  Go ahead and make connections with the other characters if Shalimar and Rybaer are cool with it.  One note:  Baril probably hasn't heard much beyond extremely vague rumors about the evil wizard, though as a Bard he's the one most likely to have heard.

Cast of characters in the first post to be updated in just a moment.  I'd like to start by next weekend, so please get your characters in soon!


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 28, 2003)

*We have cannon fodder*

Alright the vitals for Nojin Silverspikes are in, a good old dwarven fighter to take the blows up front.  I want to flesh out description and background a little bit more before posting, but I will make it worth while.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea, I do want her to be that young, if I make her much older she'll be farther along in her theiving career then she already is.  I'd like her to run with a little sister type quality, people might get annoyed at her antics but she generally means well, a human kender if you are familiar with Dragon Lance.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 28, 2003)

Now that some of the characters are in, I'm considering a Human Cleric, Human Sorcerer or a Human Monk.  I should have a final decision posted tomorrow.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 28, 2003)

Shalimar, I too am considering a fairly young character.  I figure that a Human 1st level character is probably fairly young.  Whether I go Cleric, Monk, or Sorcerer, I'm thinking of having him be no more than about 18 years old.  If he's a Monk, he'll be just out of the monastery.  If he's a Cleric,  he'll be just finishing up his training at a temple.  If he's a Sorcerer, he'd probably have been doing something else when he discovered that he had magical abilities.  Either way, he might have known your character in Colinna if you'd like to link our characters together given that both are human and both are young.  Maybe they travelled together to Alten's Rock.  If you want to do something like that, let me know.

Toric


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2003)

It depends on what he is, she definitely would have wanted some company considering the results of her last journey.  If he were a lawful cleric she would probably avoid him, heck, a lawful anything she would like to avoid.  I'm up for it if you are though.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 28, 2003)

Shalimar:  Sounds good to me.  It was just a bit young and I wanted to make sure. 

Casar:  Looks OK at first glance, I'll look at it more in-depth tomorrow.

For all:

(1) Someone *is* going to think about being a healer.  Right?

(2) A note on pronunciation, because I didn't mention it before.  You'll notice a number of Denaril names have double consonants in them (Rinell, Colinna, Mossus, and so forth).  The double letter indicates the stressed syllable, which comes directly before the double:  ri-NELL, not RIN-ell.

(No, I suppose you don't *need* to know.  But it's built into the system, so you night as well know, ne?)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 28, 2003)

Shalimar, I'm leaning towards a Chaotic Good alignment for my character so no problems with him being Lawful!    So once I get him done if you want to link them as friends or something, perhaps travelling companions, I'm up for it.

Toric


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 28, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Rybaer--on your questions.  (1)  Yes, but no.  Yes, you can purchase extra spells, but the standard convention is that they don't cost you a scroll purchase, just scribing costs.  Remember that scribing costs are 100 gp per spell level, and you get... um... 120 gp to start.
> 
> (2)  Yes, but don't abuse it... and again remember you only have 120 gp.
> *





Ah, right, forgot about the scribing costs.  I've become too comfortable with my own group's house rules that tend to overlook basic character maintenance like that.  I'll still probably purchase a scroll and/or scribe one or two of my own for backup use, but it won't be abused by any stretch.

Background will be up later this morning.  Shouldn't be too tough to incorporate links to some of the other characters based on what I have in mind.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll get something up in the next day or two... got a few ideas...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 28, 2003)

<ping>

Sam, tburdett... are you both still out there?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 28, 2003)

I've posted a character concept and a rough draft of stats for a human fighter in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Sam (Jul 28, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *<ping>
> 
> Sam, tburdett... are you both still out there? *




Working up the character & background now.  Will post it in Rogue's Gallery shortly.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Filling in details...*

Great backgrounds, so far, all.  I'm enjoying reading them.  A few notes, and a few answers:

*Rybaer*:  Hallis Hill--check.  I'll have to get that on the map.   By two weeks' journey, do you mean on foot, horseback, or what exactly?  It makes sense for Hallis Hill to be up above the 3000-foot contour.

*Shalimar*:  There is a thieves' guild in Alten's Rock, though it's a relatively small one--20 or 25 members.  They reluctantly accept you into their ranks, and happily provide you some protection from the law while taking quite a cut of your thieving.  The leader is a halfling named Forell, a rather charismatic thief who, you guess, could probably charm his way into someone's home and rob them while they watched him.  You also suspect you wouldn't be able to out-bluff him about the amounts you're stealing.

*Zerth*:  I really hate the new Perform, don't you?  Yeah, I thought you did.   I dislike it because it goes for verisimilitude where none was needed, takes away some of the Bard's extra skill points, and defines random categories that mean you can automatically play a flute, an ocarina, a clarinet, and pan pipes with the same skill.  

I'm making Perform one skill again, but a bit differently (a suggestion from another thread, actually).  For each rank in Perform, take that rank's number in 'pips.'  At rank 4, you have 1+2+3+4 = 10 pips.  Divide those pips as you wish among instruments, styles, etc., with no more than your actual rank in any one of them.  Thus you might have:

Perform (4) [voice +7 (4), pan pies +7 (4), flute +5 (2)]

for ten total 'pips.'  Let me know if I need to explain this better. 

*Tanstaafl*:  Well... if you're going to be minor nobility, then let's do it correctly.  Conrad is a lowish-ranking noble, Baron dul Resta.  The Barony of Resta is situated about a hundred miles southeast of Colinna, but let's face it... court is in Colinna, and that's where you probably spent much of your time growing up.  You may have spent summers at the baronial mansion, as it would have been cooler and court functions less frequent.

As a minor noble, Duke Iobin Desell (the Duke of Colinna) would barely know your father if not for his statistical ability, but that's caught his eye, and your father's in line for a Viscountcy if the current Viscount dul Marnett dies without children, a very likely possibility.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 29, 2003)

Sam:  Paladins no longer get divine grace at first level; all of your saves are high by one.  Otherwise I like it.  We'll have to discuss your Paladin's code... it'll be interesting seeing a Paladin dedicated to Neutrality rather than Law. 

Tanstaafl:  You're missing languages for Nylarra.  I might suggest you think about taking Dwarven, as so far every other character has taken it.  You don't want to be left out of the secret conversations.


----------



## Sam (Jul 29, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Sam:  Paladins no longer get divine grace at first level; all of your saves are high by one.  Otherwise I like it.  We'll have to discuss your Paladin's code... it'll be interesting seeing a Paladin dedicated to Neutrality rather than Law.
> *




I'll adjust the saves.  Sorry 'bout that.  Can't wait for Hero Forge to get updated for 3.5.  

As for the Paladin's Code, I was waiting a bit for the dogma of Telenn, but in a general sense I view non-LG paladins as Holy Knights.  Warriors imbued with power by their deity to further the goals of that deity.  In Telenn's case, Grunlor would look to uphold the cause of Good and not being overly concerned with the balance between order and chaos.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Filling in details...*



			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Shalimar:  There is a thieves' guild in Alten's Rock, though it's a relatively small one--20 or 25 members.  They reluctantly accept you into their ranks, and happily provide you some protection from the law while taking quite a cut of your thieving.  The leader is a halfling named Forell, a rather charismatic thief who, you guess, could probably charm his way into someone's home and rob them while they watched him.  You also suspect you wouldn't be able to out-bluff him about the amounts you're stealing.
> *




I actually don't want Tuli to join a theives guild in Alte's Rock.  The only Reason she was in a thieves group in Colinna was because they were her adoptive family, sort of, she isn't that into thievery, right now, she is only recently arriving and looking up any surviving relatives she might have, meeting any acquantinces of her parents that she can.  I leave that stuff totally up to you however.  I am only planning on having her steal when she absolutely needs to, or when its way too easy.  I'd like to have her tag along also with whatever companions she may have had on the way to Alten's Rock, such as  Toric's character.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 29, 2003)

Sam:  No problem.  Code sounds good as you state it; Telenn's dogma basically boils down to "First Do No Harm."  He's also a healer, and so isn't much for harming innocents, but certainly understands that evil, sometimes, just has to be taken care of.

Shalimar:  Oh, OK.  Never mind about the thieves guild, then.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Filling in details...*



			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Great backgrounds, so far, all.  I'm enjoying reading them.  A few notes, and a few answers:
> 
> Rybaer:  Hallis Hill--check.  I'll have to get that on the map.   By two weeks' journey, do you mean on foot, horseback, or what exactly?  It makes sense for Hallis Hill to be up above the 3000-foot contour.
> 
> *





Well, lacking a good sense of scale from your map, I was just guestimating 2 weeks on foot into the foothills.  Modify as appropriate.  3000' sounds fine.  I was envisioning Hallis Hill as a relatively small town...perhaps 1,000 people, 80% dwarvish.

Party make-up so far is rather fascinating.  Dwarves and humans.  I don't foresee Grinder having much trouble connecting with the others.  He'll naturally associate with the dwarves, and he has no qualms in dealing with roguish humans.

Will finish up my possessions shortly.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Filling in details...*



			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Well... if you're going to be minor nobility, then let's do it correctly.  Conrad is a lowish-ranking noble, Baron dul Resta.  The Barony of Resta is situated about a hundred miles southeast of Colinna, but let's face it... court is in Colinna, and that's where you probably spent much of your time growing up.  You may have spent summers at the baronial mansion, as it would have been cooler and court functions less frequent.
> 
> As a minor noble, Duke Iobin Desell (the Duke of Colinna) would barely know your father if not for his statistical ability, but that's caught his eye, and your father's in line for a Viscountcy if the current Viscount dul Marnett dies without children, a very likely possibility. *




Wow... that's cool. So, she'd be known as Nylarra dul Resta?

I'll get Nylarra's languages up in the rouges's gallery.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 29, 2003)

I've decided to go with a Human Cleric of Litsi, seeing as how the party will likely need one!  

We should still be able to link our characters though, Shalimar.  He'll be Chaotic Good and Litsi does have the Trickery domain, which I intend to take as one of his.  I see him as a sort of happy-go-lucky kid who grew up in Colinna.  His parents were killed when he was very young and he grew up with his uncle, a Cleric of Rinell.  His uncle wanted him to follow in his footsteps and become a Cleric of Rinell but he instead chose to follow Litsi.  I figure that he might have even tried thievery when he was a bit younger but didn't really have the skills.  He eventually turned to the church and underwent training to become a Cleric but the chaotic Litsi was more appealing to him than the lawful Rinell.

I'll have the character up shortly in the Rogues Gallery.

Toric


----------



## Zerth (Jul 29, 2003)

Lazarus - Perform changes are ok with me (what a surprise  ). I'll rework my skills some time soon.
I also agree Baril would not know nothing but vague rumors about the evil wizard. That's what I actually meant, but I can tone that down in the background if you like.

Some suggestions for connections with other characters: 

In general, Baril is somewhat well-traveled and likely to seek company, so he could know just about anyone if you like. He gets along with all kinds of people. He likes the city scene so he spends most of the time he isn't wandering around in the capital.

Rybaer - Baril likes wizards in common, they have the same interest in knowledge as he does. I think our characters could easily be friends if the dwarf is willing to tolerate a babbling bard, that is.   Maybe Baril had worked for the gnome who trained Bellows as an apprentice and learned to know the dwarf that way?

Shalimar - Baril is not above working with rogues. Actually he likes to be around them, because it reminds him of home, the gypsy caravan. He could have sometimes worked with the group of thieves Tuli was with until the rest of them got caught. Besides, being somewhat an outcast as a gypsy himself, they would have something in common. What do you think?

Tanstaafl - Nylarra, being a noble's daughter in the Corlinna region, could have met Baril. Baril's earlier jobs have mostly been finding information about some pieces of art or other interesting items. People who'd be interested or could afford it would be mostly nobles. Just an idea - some nobles probably wouldn't even consider hiring someone with Baril's heritage.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Filling in details...*



			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> Wow... that's cool. So, she'd be known as Nylarra dul Resta?
> *




Likely not, actually... as the second daughter, she'll never get more than a courtesy title, and anyway she will have a real last name (I'll let you select that).  Her father may be Baron dul Resta, but he's also still Conrad <last name>.



> _Originally posted by Toric_Arthendain_
> *I've decided to go with a Human Cleric of Litsi, seeing as how the party will likely need one!*




Heh.  And yeah, a cleric of Litsi will be a perfect match for a chaotic Rogue.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2003)

Zerth, I think having Baril be an aquaintance and sometimes member of Tuli's band of thieves would work out pretty well.  If she ran into him before he for Alten's Rock, that would actually add to her reason for going.  With all of her adoptive family dead, a 'cousin' as it were would be an awufly strong draw when the alternative is to be alone and on the run.

If you can think up a pet name that you wouldn't mind Tuli calling him it could work out pretty well indeed, that or I could do it, and she would definitely go for something annoying  

Toric, I was actually going to have the deity she prays to be Litsi, not that she is devout in any sense of the word, but muttered oaths an desperate pleas have to be made to someone, and Litsi is the divine being most similair to her, what with the Trickery domain.  The orphanage she lived at until she was old enough to run away was actually run by a Claeric of Rinell, thought he was a half-elf, actually Tuli was saved from brigands and certain death by the man, but the whole lawful thing was too stifling on a 4 year-old and it got into a whole viscious cycle.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay, I've posted Brevin Inathe, CG Cleric of Litsi in the Rogues Gallery.

Shalimar, feel free to check him out.  The background is brief and adjustable so if you want to link them as friends, that would be cool.  I figure there are enough parallels given that he tried thieving and is now a cleric of a chaotic god, and that he spent all of his life in Colinna.  If you want to add something to Tuli's background about Brevin, I'll then edit his background to match.

Lazarus, could you provide details on the Speed domain that you created?  I have chosen Trickery as one domain but I am interested in the Speed domain.

Toric


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2003)

Toric, if you want it to be your uncle that found her on the road from Alten's Rock and runs the orphanage thats fine with me, we would know each other pretty intimately then, growing up together and all that.  Or just having the Cleric that ran the orphanage just be a fellow cleric of Rinell, thats fine too, its up to you, just tell me what you want to do.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 29, 2003)

Shalimar, having Brevin's uncle Markus be the cleric that found Tuli on the road to Alten's Rock and the cleric who runs the orphanage works for me.  They would have grown up (and occasionally gotten into trouble) together.  That sounds good to me.

Toric


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll just change the info in my background to make it Markus, no big deal, other then the fact that the humans are able to play the 6 degrees of Kevin Beacon without Kevin Beacon if It ends up with Baril knowing the noble-woman, but thats quite okay with me.

Anyone else had a party of 4 humans and 2 dwarves before?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 29, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *If you can think up a pet name that you wouldn't mind Tuli calling him it could work out pretty well indeed, that or I could do it, and she would definitely go for something annoying  *




Ok, looks like it's going to be at least Baril, Brevin and Tuli traveling together from Corlinna to Alten's Rock. 

Go ahead with the pet name idea, Shalimar. I trust I can count on Tuli regularly embarrassing Baril.   Tuli's going to be the necessary nuisance, who has that special soft spot in Baril's heart. Like the little sister he never had.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, looks like it's going to be at least Baril, Brevin and Tuli traveling together from Corlinna to Alten's Rock.
> 
> Go ahead with the pet name idea, Shalimar. I trust I can count on Tuli regularly embarrassing Baril.   Tuli's going to be the necessary nuisance, who has that special soft spot in Baril's heart. Like the little sister he never had. *




Looks like it... maybe more like the little sister he never had killed.  I am planning on having her be pretty annoying and needing protection from her irate victims(victims of pranks not theft) somewhat often.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 29, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Lazarus, could you provide details on the Speed domain that you created?  I have chosen Trickery as one domain but I am interested in the Speed domain.*




Absolutely.  When I noticed the ? in your domains, I thought you might want to see it:

Speed Domain (Litsi)

Granted Power:  You receive +2 to all Reflex saves.

1. Expeditious Retreat
2. Cat's Grace
3. Haste
4. Freedom of Movement
5. Teleport
6. Wind Walk
7. Cat's Grace, Mass
8. Teleport, Greater
9. Time Stop

Gah.  I just cut-and-pasted this and realized... Mass Haste doesn't exist in 3.5 (this was created a while ago).  Heh.  I've changed things around a bit.  There are similarities to the Travel domain, but generally the idea is that all of these spells increase your speed or agility in one way or another.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2003)

I think the pranks she is going to pull on Baril and Brevin include a lot of slight of hand, like 'borrowing' things and seeing if she gets caught, how long it takes etc. maybe putting their saddles on their horses backward, possibly even putting thingd in their pockets that don't belong, embaressing things.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 29, 2003)

OK, one more thing:  balancing stats.  Not too much to do there.  *Sam*, unless you have strong roleplaying objections, I'm going to recommend you bump your Charisma to 14.  That'll bring your character's power level in line with the others.

And that's that


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 29, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *Lazarus - Perform changes are ok with me (what a surprise  ). I'll rework my skills some time soon.*




One note on your re-work:  "wind instruments" would not be a category under this system.  You'll want to take those four pips in "pan-pipes," and you can pick up other specific instruments later, if you wish.  That's the trade-off built into the system   Same goes for oratory--choose a specific type (storytelling seems most likely, given you're a gypsy )  Dance and song I consider one specific type (each, obviously), which means "chant," for instance, would be a separate specific type.



> *I also agree Baril would not know nothing but vague rumors about the evil wizard. That's what I actually meant, but I can tone that down in the background if you like.*




Actually, it looks like Baril does know about it.  _First roll of the game, a Bardic Knowledge check, and you get a natural 20. _  A drifter who stayed with your caravan for a couple of weeks seemed to have quite a bit of knowledge about the battle of Mestra--either he was there, or was close to someone who was, you were never certain.  This was very shortly before you left the caravan.


----------



## Sam (Jul 29, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Sam, unless you have strong roleplaying objections, I'm going to recommend you bump your Charisma to 14.  That'll bring your character's power level in line with the others.
> *




No objections.  I just rolled 4d6 and that's what came out .  I'll make the change.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay, here are a few possible character links:

Baril - as you suggested, I could have met you through my master Bristlebrock Hogensock in Collina.  The acquaintance would likely be casual, but I'd probably warm up to your personality faster than I ever did with Bristlebrock's.

Brevin/Tuli - I envision a brief introduction to the two of you while in Collina.  Perhaps the two of you had just filched a minor item...a shiny necklace, perhaps?  While inspecting your haul, a raven (Trinket) swoops in a makes off with it.  You two chase it across the town square and find the bird landing on the shoulder of a bemused dwarf (me) who is only too happy to return the item.  Grinder would be perfectly willing to entertain a couple kids with a few prestidigitations before sending you on your way.

Traveling separately, but almost simultaneously, to Alten's Rock, I'd quickly pick up on seeing a couple familiar faces in the crowd of that new city.

Grunlor - I'd likely have met you as one dwarf to another, trying to pick up the news and feel for Alten's Rock over a pint of ale.

Nojin - ??  Pending on background, could be similar to Grunlor.  Or, perhaps we both worked guard duty on the barge down to Alten's Rock and found a mutual interest in trying something more adventurous.

Nylarra - possible acquaintance through my master Bristlebrock in Collina (perhaps your family had magical business dealings with him).  Otherwise, I'd probably just meet you later through Baril.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 29, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *Baril - as you suggested, I could have met you through my master Bristlebrock Hogensock in Collina.  The acquaintance would likely be casual, but I'd probably warm up to your personality faster than I ever did with Bristlebrock's.*




Just how casual the friendship is, can Baril call him Grinder?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll take the Speed domain.  Looks like just what a guy with very average dexterity would benefit from.

Toric


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just how casual the friendship is, can Baril call him Grinder? *





Yeah.  Actually, he prefers to be called Grinder in most (non-formal) situations.  Being called Bellows conveys a small reminder at his failure in becoming a proper smith.  He's not ashamed of it, but would rather not dwell on it either.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 30, 2003)

Zerth: I think that it would be reasonable for Nylarra and Baril to be aquatinted… if her father disapproved of your gypsy heritage it would give her that much more incentive to seek you out.

Rybaer: Nylarra would at the very least be aware of Grinder; how many Gnome magicians have Dwarven apprentices?

It is also posible that Nylarra has met or is somewhat familiar with Nojin or Grunlor through contact during practice sessions or knowing the same swordsmasters, ect.


----------



## Sam (Jul 30, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *Grunlor - I'd likely have met you as one dwarf to another, trying to pick up the news and feel for Alten's Rock over a pint of ale.*




That makes sense.  Grunlor would find it important to meet and talk with dwarves from other areas.  He'd especially be interested in dwarves that lived in traditional dwarven communities (i.e. towns/settlements in the hills or in a mountain, with little or no non-dwarf residents).


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 30, 2003)

Minor character problems:

Rybaer (Grinder):  You've taken 3 too many skill points.

Shalimar (Tuli):  You've taken 4 too *few* skill points.  Did you forget the human skill bonus?   However, your Disable Device skill is only +8 (4 ranks + 2 Int + 2 feat) and Open Lock at +10 (4 ranks + 4 Dex + 2 feat).

Casar (Nojin):  Are you sure you meant +1 on the spear attack with your Urgrosh?  As I calculate it, you should get +5 on any single attack, and +3/+3 if you take a full attack and use both ends of the urgrosh.  Anyone else want to check me on this?

Tanstaafl (Nylarra):  You do realize the MW arrows cost 7 gp apiece, right?  Which means 20 would cost 140 gp... which is more than you've already spent, if you still have 101 in gold left.

Sam (Grunlor):  Small nitpick, but technically the weapon familiarity isn't a feat, it's inherent.  It's threw me off when I saw you had two feats. 

And finally...

<ping>  tburdett, this is your 24-hour notice.  Please post in, or I'll grab an alternate.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right +5 for a single spear attack and +3/+3 if I attack with both.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 30, 2003)

*IC thread posted*

All right... the IC thread has been posted.  Feel free to get your characters there to see the posting, do any business you'd like to do in town, and meet again on the 3rd of Matess (it's currently three days earlier, 10 Kellit, just a few days after the vernal equinox.)

Please observe the following conventions:

(1)  Do not use color or bold type for your character's speech.  I know this is generally against convention on these boards, but it is highly distracting to me, and I dare say to many people.  If more than one person speaks in your post, please separate their speech into separate paragraphs, as if you were writing a short story.

(2)  Place character thoughts in italics, if you wish to express thoughts.  Obviously, they would be player knowledge only and not character knowledge (except the character who's having the thought ), but reading them might give extra insight into the characters.

(3)  Place mechanical clarifications, etc., in italics, at the end of the post, with an OOC: mark at the beginning.  Thus, you may describe your actions cinematically if you wish, and we can deal with mechanics in an OOC manner.

(4)  Please stick to past or present tense, third-person POV.


I'll see what we can do about getting our eighth player moving, or grabbing one of the alternates who posted earlier.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2003)

> Shalimar (Tuli): You've taken 4 too *few* skill points. Did you forget the human skill bonus?  However, your Disable Device skill is only +8 (4 ranks + 2 Int + 2 feat) and Open Lock at +10 (4 ranks + 4 Dex + 2 feat).




Well, yes I did forget about human skill points. The Open lock and Disable device are each at +2 from the masterwork thieves tools, just put it in their so I didn't forget (Incedentaly the tools are in her boot, although she does keep a smaller piece of wire in her hair to pick manacles if she is divested of her kit).  The other disable device glitch came from me thinking it was dexterity based.  I put the 4 pts into sense motive.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Minor character problems:
> 
> Rybaer (Grinder):  You've taken 3 too many skill points.
> 
> *





Uh, I'm not seeing this.  Perhaps you counted my bonus in Appraise from the raven familiar as the extra 3 points?  Actual ranks spent on skills are:

Appraise, Spot, Listen, Search - 0 each
Concentration, knowledge (arcana), spellcraft - 4 each
knowledge (planes), craft (alchemy) - 2 each
knowledge (local, history, engineering, religion) - 1 each.


Please let me know if you're still seeing a problem.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 30, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *Uh, I'm not seeing this.  Perhaps you counted my bonus in Appraise from the raven familiar as the extra 3 points?  Actual ranks spent on skills are:*




Bingo, that's it.  My bad.  I wondered why there was an extra *3*--the common mistake would've been an extra *4*.

Shalimar:  OK, yep, MW bumps it to +10/+12.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 30, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> Tanstaafl (Nylarra):  You do realize the MW arrows cost 7 gp apiece, right?  Which means 20 would cost 140 gp... which is more than you've already spent, if you still have 101 in gold left.
> *




Sorry, I had read the price as 7gp for 20 MW arrows, I'll fix that and get the rest of her gear posted this afternoon.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 30, 2003)

*Manzanita*

This looks like a very cool game.  I'm still interested if you've already lost your 8th PC.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 30, 2003)

whoops, dupe.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 30, 2003)

Manzanita:  Go ahead and start making up a character.  I somehow don't think we'll be seeing tburdett before midnight.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 31, 2003)

Great.  I'd like to play a half-elven Ranger.  I'd been waiting for 3.5 to become official to play one.  Can you give me any more info on Elves?  Could she have grown up w/elves?  If not, would she still get Elven as a language?  Let me read the other players backgrounds a bit more before I post the details.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 31, 2003)

Elves in this part of the world are a pretty reclusive bunch, sticking to their home in the Nomatassei.  Only diplomats and the like are commonly seen outside the forest, and even then "common" is probably the wrong word.  They also don't tolerate half-breeds well--she would not, likely, have grown up with Elves.  Also, her father is most likely to be the Elven side of the family--you may determine whether it was a... well, consensual situation or not.

I'll give her Elven as an automatic language.  She doesn't get the Negotiator feat for free (you'll note half-elves in 3.5 get a +2 to Diplomacy and Gather Info); instead, pick any extra feat you wish (you may, of course, *take* Negotiator), and take the human skill point bonus.  Both the bonus feat and skills come from growing up mostly around humans.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 31, 2003)

Well it looks like I am late in comming to the party when it comes to backgrounds so now that I am all caught up on yours I will go add mine to the RG thread.  I am Hallis Hill for my home being that I wanted to be from a small dwarven town so if we can work it out that Bellows and Nojin knew eachother back home that would be great.  Or you can tell me to stay the hell out of your city and I will choose my own.  Sadly I am thinking that our relationship would likly have been bully vs nerd and I bet you can guess the roles.  Might be fun to RP the interactions with me teasing you good naturedly and all.  Tell me what you think.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm working up my half elf.  I can't seem to find starting gold for Rangers in 3.5.  Should I assume its the same as for 3.0?  I can't seem to get your maps to come through either, though other people don't seem to be having that problem, so Its probably something I'll have to figure out.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 31, 2003)

*Ranger Max*

Max gold for level 1 ranger is 240 gold


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 31, 2003)

Toric:  You've taken ranks in a number of CC skills (Bluff, Disguise, Hide), which means you've used 18 skill points instead of 12.  Did you mean to take one rank in each of those skills, using two skill points each?  (I'm betting that's what you meant, because it adds up right )


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 31, 2003)

Actually those three skills (Bluff, Hide and Disguise) are considered class skills when you take the Trickery Domain.  That is the Granted Power of the Trickery Domain.

Toric


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 31, 2003)

I thought they made sense for a Trickery-domain cleric.   This'll teach me to go over these things at three in the morning.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 31, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *Well it looks like I am late in comming to the party when it comes to backgrounds so now that I am all caught up on yours I will go add mine to the RG thread.  I am Hallis Hill for my home being that I wanted to be from a small dwarven town so if we can work it out that Bellows and Nojin knew eachother back home that would be great.  Or you can tell me to stay the hell out of your city and I will choose my own.  Sadly I am thinking that our relationship would likly have been bully vs nerd and I bet you can guess the roles.  Might be fun to RP the interactions with me teasing you good naturedly and all.  Tell me what you think. *





Hey, no, I'm fine with another Hallis Hiller.  The more links between party members, the more there is to build off of.  I can see the slightly antagonistic history between these two as youths, but that wouldn't be too much of a problem now.  Bellows, in spite of some abuse in his youth, still is very much a dwarf.  He'd have been offended if his brothers hadn't beat him around a bit, and he was proud of them even at the time he was leaving town.  Now that Bellows has found his calling in magic, he's fully embracing his dwarven side again.  Some residual teasing would be quite in line...I'll just threaten to burn off your beard or turn you into a gopher.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2003)

You of course realize if you threaten to burn off his beard Tuli will pester you until you actually do it, and then pester you until you teach her all kinds of nifty magic.  Not that I plan on having her ever take any levels in wizard, well maybe, if you impress her enough she might take one level of illusionist, but its doubtful.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks like we're off to a great start, everyone.  I've got a couple of things I'd like from y'all:

(1)  Plot hooks.  Entirely optional, of course, but if you want your character to have hooks that *you* created for the character, feel free to add them to your background.   Right now only two characters that I can see have them (Tuli's looking for remnants of her family; Nojin is, obviously, searching for his brother).

(2)  Time zones.  What time zone are y'all in?  I am EDT (Ann Arbor, MI, and hi Casar!); Casar and Sam are EDT; Rybaer is in CDT; and Manzanita is PDT--those are assuming your locations as listed are correct.  (I'm guessing Zerth doesn't *actually* live in Limbo, though I sure know my life feels like it sometimes. )  Everyone else?

(3)  Spell selections--since Toric asked, they should be going in this thread.

(4)  Lastly--Tanstaafl, you still there?  I hadn't seen you in the IC thread yet. 

I'll be posting to the IC thread sometime later today.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *(2) I'm guessing Zerth doesn't *actually* live in Limbo...*



Damn! How did you guess? You've blown my cover.  But seriously, my time zone is GMT +2, which is CDT +8 or something like that. That would be Finland if someone is interested.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 1, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (2)  Time zones.  What time zone are y'all in?  I am EDT (Ann Arbor, MI, and hi Casar!); Casar and Sam are EDT; Rybaer is in CDT; and Manzanita is PDT--those are assuming your locations as listed are correct.  (I'm guessing Zerth doesn't *actually* live in Limbo, though I sure know my life feels like it sometimes. )  Everyone else?
> 
> ...





Yes, I'm in CDT, but as I work night shift it hardly is representative of when I'm online.  Worse, I generally flip to "days" during my "weekends".  *sigh*

As for spell selections, here's a reprise of my current layout:
0 - Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1 - Burning Hands, Magic Missile, Mage Armor


----------



## Tanstaafl (Aug 2, 2003)

LazarusLong42 [/i][b]
(1)  Plot hooks.  
[/b][/QUOTE]
Nylarra is trying desperately to simultaneously convince her father that she's grown up enough to become a soldier but not grown up enough for a strategic marriage.

[QUOTE][i]Originally posted by LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> (2)  Time zones.  *



I'm in the Central Time Zone (I live about an hour west of Chicago).



			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> (4)  Lastly--Tanstaafl, you still there?  I hadn't seen you in the IC thread yet. *



Sorry for the delay... I've got something up now.


_edit: spelling_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2003)

I need to know what happened with my last actions before I can continue on, I don't just want to say I succesfully pick pocket people on my own without a nod from Lazarus, or even that I saw anything to pick pocket.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 2, 2003)

Tanstaafl:  No problem 

Shalimar:  I'm on it right now; I should have a post up there shortly.  (For the record, there wasn't anything of value to grab).


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 2, 2003)

*Muck Fichigan*

I just want to say I have been raised to hate Ann Arbor and that damn college that sits in that damn city.  I hope good ol Michigan enjoys State running all the way throught March Madness next year as they are not even allowed in the tourney.  GO STATE!!!!!!!


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 2, 2003)

Casar: Heh 

Anyone who intends to stay at the Hog's Back will find they have plentiful rooms available for 1 gp per night, including a free continental breakfast and indoor pool... <ahem>.  Um.  You get the idea.   No real action other than RP will take place until 3 Matess, so let me know when you're ready to let three days or so pass uneventfully.   In the meantime, though, quite a bit of RP to finish up.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2003)

What's with all the Michigan'ism?  Bah.  I'm a Wisconsin alumn.

RP'ing looks like it's going well so far, but don't let us get carried away.  If it goes on too long, we'll do something foolish...like start a bar-room brawl or the like.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, starting a brawl is your own lookout, but remember that there are something like a hundred patrons in the Hog's Back right now... and if you start the brawl, most of them will _not_ be on your side.  And neither will the local constabulary. 

Shall we set a deadline?  Say, by Monday or Tuesday have any RP matters finished, and we'll get on with the first adventure?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Well, starting a brawl is your own lookout, but remember that there are something like a hundred patrons in the Hog's Back right now... and if you start the brawl, most of them will not be on your side.  And neither will the local constabulary.
> 
> Shall we set a deadline?  Say, by Monday or Tuesday have any RP matters finished, and we'll get on with the first adventure? *





Well, I won't intentionally start a brawl.  I'm sure one or two members of our party-to-be could probably conjure up a brawl in which no one is really sure who started it.  Probably not worth the hassle, though.

I'm all for the deadline.  Weekends seem to be a little slower on postings.  So, how about Tuesday?  We can keep working on the backstory and character relationships after the storyline kicks off.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 2, 2003)

Okay, here is the prepared spell list from the IC thread for Brevin:

0 Level
Detect Magic
Light
Mending

1st Level
Bless
Shield of Faith
Expeditious Retreat (Domain Spell)

As for my time zone, I'm in the Mountain Time Zone (Colorado).

A deadline is fine with me for moving on to the main part of the story/adventure but I have to say I am enjoying myself so far.  Good start to the game!

Toric


----------



## Zerth (Aug 2, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Shall we set a deadline?  Say, by Monday or Tuesday have any RP matters finished, and we'll get on with the first adventure? *




Monday or Tuesday will be fine with me. 

Btw, Lazarus, during the three days Baril is going to wander around town visiting other inns and taverns, too. I don't think there's any reason to RP it, just a simple Gather Information check would do. He's just trying to find out, what's going on around here and should we expect competition for the reward by other adventurers.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2003)

I am fine with a dead line as well, monday or tuesday sounds good.  Tuli will spend the three days looking around Alten's rock and pestering Kelta, helping her if she asks for it.  Of the days she is not with Kelta she will keep here eyes out for any purses begging to be borrowed, staying at the inn isn't very cheap afterall its almost half of her total fortune.


----------



## Sam (Aug 2, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Shall we set a deadline?  Say, by Monday or Tuesday have any RP matters finished, and we'll get on with the first adventure? *




Monday works good as a deadline.  

Oh, and I am in the Eastern Time Zone.  I live about 35 miles outside of NYC.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Aug 3, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *
> Shall we set a deadline?  Say, by Monday or Tuesday have any RP matters finished, and we'll get on with the first adventure? *




Tuesday sounds good to me... not sure if Nylarra needs to interact with anyone yet... I'm off to check the IC Thread!


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 3, 2003)

A bunch of game-mechanic stuff:

(1)  Kelta will gladly accept Tuli's help if she's willing, and will happily give her free room and board for a few nights if she helps out, especially in the early evenings.  Now, about those Sleight of Hand checks...

Lurking around town in the evenings, Tuli is certain to find a purse or two to grab each night.  You notice two easy marks this evening, and one each of the next two evenings.  The second one this first evening seems to be a realtively large score.  (All of these opportunities happen at the edges of the town square.)  Do you intend to take all the available opportunities?

(2)  Baril's Gather Info checks:  First, are you looking for any other specific information?

As to what's going on around town:  Your general Bardic Knowledge reminds you that there's a festival of some sort coming up in the area.  Inquiring about it, you find out that the Festival fo the Winds starts in about three weeks.  It's a rather large Festival, and people from the outlying Baronies and Free Cities will travel to Colinna for it.

You also get the sense, just from the people in the Hog's Back, that you're unlikely to have any competition, at least from Alten's Rock residents.  None of the other pubs or inns has a posting, and the general sentiment from the people is that it's a great opportunity, but very few would be able to get away from, or risk losing, what they normally do.

One other odd rumor you hear is that the recent talks about a trade agreement between Sum Sorrel and Colinna have been soured.  the person you speak with--and it takes you a few drinks to get it out of him--mentions something about the two duchies trying to build a road through the Nomatassei.  He also thinks the business is laughable, and figures the Elves will allow said road to be built sometime shortly after pigs start flying.

(3)  Nojin is now, officially, drunk.  Kelta's ale isn't exactly weak, and as she knows she can deal with a drunk dwarf more easily than a rowdy, sober dwarf, she's been spiking your ale with some more potent stuff as well.  _For the record:  increasing Fort saves vs. poison starting at DC 5 for the first drink, +2 for each subsequent; you failed the DC 13 save for the fifth drink.  You will pass out if you keep drinking, and I've already rolled for it (second failed save), but I'm not going to tell you when yet. <evil grin>_

(4)  Tanstaafl:  Nylarra's father almost certainly has horses readily available to him, and the people in the stables probably know 'Larra.  It would be within her temperament, especially given their fight, for her to grab a horse and ride--of course, it would be several days' ride.

You'd be unlikely to find a cart going from Colinna to Alten's Rock, and would be much more likely to have floated downstream on a barge, about a week's trip.  If Nylarra were willing to work her way along, the trip would have been free.

(5)  Sam:  Actually, it's not all that strange to see so many travellers in town all at once.  Remember that, because of its location at the confluence of the River Colinna and the River Nom, Alten's Rock has become a minor commercial hub, and often sees travellers.  Anyway... here's hoping the Grunlor can deal with a drunk dwarf. 

(6)  Manzanita:  Something we should know about Arkan?   Here's hoping we find out what's troubling her.

OK... I think that's *about* it.   I hope you're enjoying things so far, and we'll say Tuesday for the 'deadline,' at which point y'all will get to meet Melian.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2003)

Tuli wont take all of the opportunities, she'll stop after her first, maybe only one over thecourse of the three day, she isn't greedy, she justs likes to be a little bit flush, and to stay in practice, although its more of a failure to supress her habits then needing the practice.

Tuli would love to help Kelta at nights if Kelta was willing to provide room and board, and a story or two about her parents.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2003)

Other than spending time with his friends (Tuli and Baril), Brevin will explore Alten's Rock, trying to get a feel for the layout and what types of services can be had in town.  He'll look for any temple, church or shrine to Litsi and pay his respects if he finds one.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 4, 2003)

Arkan's crying for a reason.  It's a rather minor one in the sceme of things, and no one may ask to find out.  If she has three days to kill, she will get a room in the Hog's Inn, and scout around.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 4, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *A bunch of game-mechanic stuff:
> 
> (2)  Baril's Gather Info checks:  First, are you looking for any other specific information?*




You pretty much covered everything in the previous post, but Baril might also ask around if anyone knows anything about Melian. Baril really doesn't expect much, but you never know. At least he'll know if Melian is well-known or someone very mysterious, probably using false identity.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 4, 2003)

Toric:  Alten's Rock is a large town, and just about any service you want, you'll be able to find.  There are even a couple of stores which will be willing to sell you magic items, though they may not have a great selection.  The most prominent of these is a shop near the Hog's Back Inn, called Zazel's Inordinate Items.  Zazel, a halfling, appears to have a very interesting assortment of items, very few of which any of you are likely to currently be able to afford.

There are several small temples in Alten's Rock:  one to Litsi, one to Telenn, and one to Ossil and Essil, the twin gods of Luck.

Manzanita:  I'd love to know why, as it might turn into a plot hook.  Feel free to email me if you don't wish to post it publicly.

Zerth:  You can't seem to find out anything more about Melian; the most anyone knows about him is that he posted that sign.  Even Kelta's not sure of much about him except that he was in her inn, and didn't eat much.

Shalimar:  On your first night in Alten's Rock, you notice a well-dressed man with a very loose purse.  You're able to lift it deftly without him noticing a thing.  You come away with 10 gp, some small trinkets of effectively no worth, and some scraps of paper with writing that's almost indecipherable, but you get the sense that they're transaction records of some sort.


All:  One note about Alten's Rock:  it is one of the Free Cities I alluded to earlier.  It does not fall under the control of any of the surrounding Baronies, and while the town elders harbor no resentment toward the nobles, the nobles may well harbor a bit of resentment toward Alten's Rock.

Also, though some of this might normally be posted in the IC thread, it doesn't fit with the current flow of plot in said IC thread... but it needed taking care of, which is why it's here.

Try to wrap up the most excellent character-building tonight and tomorrow; tomorrow evening I'll post your meeting with Melian, and we'll move forward from there.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm going to assume there's nothing left that you're interested in pursuing with Melian, so I'll wrap this scene up later tonight and get y'all moving toward the thieves' hideout.  If there's anything else you did want to do, we can always retcon it back in (within reason of course )

Edit:  Oh yes... marching order?  Watch order?  Can we set these up now, and assume they're standard unless y'all want to change them?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2003)

Tuli will march close to the front, but not at the front.  Its mostly an impatience and curiosity thing.  She;ll Take the first watch of every night, if she can get away with it, and considering her diplomacy ranks and charisma she probably can.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 12, 2003)

*Suggested Order*

Alright I came up with my suggestion for watch and marching order.  Throw opinions and changes in as you like, but i thought if we put a base to work from things would move faster.

Watch 1:  Tuli, Grunlor, Brevin
Watch 2:  Nojin, Bellows
Watch 3:  Nylarra, Baril, Arkan

Marching order:

When moving in open area:
Point:  Arkan
Front Line (30 yards behind): Nojin, Grunlor
Flank:  Tuli (when not on point Arkan would be here)
Tank Support (intsta heal):  Brevin
Middle:  Rybaer
Rear Guard:  Baril, Nylarra

Like I said just suggestions but its a starting point


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2003)

Arkan is very happy to take the point in a wilderness setting.  She wouldn't have it any other way (tho she would share it with Tuli if she were so inclined).

Those watches are pretty thick.  At only three sets, we'd have to stop for 12 hours to get 8 hours of sleep.  Since there are 8 of us, shouldn't we all take a one hour shift?  Arkan will take whatever, not needing to ready spells or anything.

Arkan was crying over her dead horse (mentioned in her background.)  No big deal really, other than her loyalty and affection for animals.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 12, 2003)

Manzanita:  Yep, I noticed that after I reread Arkan's profile; I must have missed it my first time through. 

Also, remember that nights are currently around 12 hours long.  They'll be about 10 hours long at summer solstice, where you are.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 12, 2003)

Tanstaafl: Ping!  Are you still there?

For the record, for combats or other round-measured situations, I'll be trying to place time limits on things, lest we end up in a situation where we're spending two weeks per combat.  So, unless there are strong objections:

If seven people (one less than the full party) have posted actions, I'll recap and referee the round one day after my original post.  If six people have posted actions, I'll recap/referee two days after my initial post.  I'll play as NPC any player who hasn't posted.

If only five people have posted within two days, likely (1) it's the weekend, and I won't be counting weekends in the above anyway since they seem to be slow for all of us, or (2) we have other problems to deal with. 

If you're going to be away for more than a few days, please let me know and we'll work around that (I'll probably play your character as NPC during that time)


----------



## Zerth (Aug 12, 2003)

Maybe we should use four two-person shifts when keeping watch in the more dangerous areas. 

1: Brevin, Tuli
2: Nojin, Bellows
3: Grunlor, Arkan
4: Nylarra, Baril

When we don't expect much trouble everyone takes a one hour watch like Manzanita said.

1: Brevin
2: Tuli
3: Grinder
4: Nojin
5: Grunlor
6: Arkan
7: Nylarra
8: Baril

Casar's marching order seems to be fine. Baril is more than happy to stay in the rear.  
But isn't that just where the enemy strikes first?   I see, everything is already been thought of. Let's throw the useless bard to the monsters so the others can flee...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 12, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *Maybe we should use four two-person shifts when keeping watch in the more dangerous areas.
> 
> 1: Brevin, Tuli
> 2: Nojin, Bellows
> ...



You may want to think about moving Grinder to the first watch or the last watch, or he's never going to have the chance to recharge his spells


----------



## Zerth (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok, another try so, that each spellcaster (Grinder, Brevin, Baril) gets 8 hours sleep. Each shift is 2 hours.

1: Grinder (with Trinket)
2: Nylarra, Tuli
3: Grunlor, Nojin
4: Arkan
5: Baril, Brevin


----------



## Sam (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm ok with the proposed marching order, watch order and combat resoultion mechanism.  (I'm pretty easy-going  )


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 13, 2003)

Casar:  It's certainly possible I'm wrong, but I seem to recall that when using a double weapon for just one strike, one treats it as a two-handed weapon for strength bonus to damage.  I can't find a passage to back this up, though; the wording in all of them is vague.  (See, for instance, PHB p.113, first column second paragraph).  In the absence, however, of an _exception_ to gaining 1.5x strength bonus when you use a wepon two-handed when using a double weapon, I'm going to assume that the intent of the rules is that you get the bonus as long as you are wielding the weapon as a two-hander (one strike) rather than as a one-hander plus a light weapon (two strikes).


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 13, 2003)

*XP Tracking...*

Earned so far:

Story XP: 100 each
3 CR 0 enemies = 600/8 = 75 each

Bonuses:

Manzanita/Arkan: 25



(For those interested, I use a slightly different CR/EL system, the "CR 0" above would best be translated as CR 2/3 in the standard system.  The wolves were dropped to CR 0 because of their starved status.)


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey y'all,

Those who can get this anyway.  I'm inside the areas of spotty power, and while I can get 'net access certain places, it's going to be spotty.  For obvious reasons, we're on hold for a few days. 

Those of you who are in the outage region and have some means of reading this... stay cool, stay safe, conserve power, all that jazz.  See you in a few days.

Eric


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 19, 2003)

'K, y'all... we're lacking in consensus here.   That's partially because we're missing two people, or so it seems.  Tanstaafl hasn't posted since the 6th, so I'm going to treat Nylarra as NPC for now... but not give her a vote in what to do.  Of course, Toric, that means Brevin's vote decides whether y'all go now, or wait until morning.

So, basically, this is both (1) letting you know why I'm waiting and (2) pinging Tanstaafl and Toric.  Y'all still there??


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

I need to notify you that I will be on an extended absense from these boards, starting Friday, for 10 days or so.  I'll return September 1, ready to rumble.

Lazarus, please play Arkan as an NPC and don't get her killed.  : )I'm psyched about this game.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 22, 2003)

I was wondering if you prefered us to wait for our move in the inititive order before making a post, that way things don't have to be redone if something else happens before we would be able to go.  Last fight it was all readyed actions so I didn't get a chance to ask.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 22, 2003)

Casar:  No, I'd rather y'all go ahead and post your actions, and if I hit a point where your action no longer makes sense, I'll give you a chance to change it.

Of course, if, after the first three or so people in the initiative post actions, and I know they'll change everyone else's actions, I'll post the partial round and go ahead from there, immediately asking for changes from the rest.

Basically, that allows me to encapsulate a full round into a single post (most of the time), making the flow of action at least _seem_ coherent.  If I realize it's not working, we'll figure things out then, but in general in the PbP games I've been in, unless there's some reason to wait with your action, you go ahead and post it; otherwise everyone's waiting on everyone else (especially with nine people).


All:  A quick question.  I feel vaguely like I'm railroading you a little bit.  Granted... it's a first-level adventure, which means a bit of railroading is the norm, and plotwise that'll be changing after this little retrieval mission <evil grin>.  I'm talking less plotwise and more action-wise here.  Am I giving you enough chance to select your movements, especially overland stuff?

It boils down to:  no one likes to DM overland travel, and I'm still very shaky at hitting the fine line between keeping the action going and allowing y'all to select what you do while travelling.

Answer or not, as is your wont; I'll assume if you're not complaining that you're at least OK with how we've been going so far.


----------



## Sam (Aug 22, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *All:  A quick question.  I feel vaguely like I'm railroading you a little bit.  Granted... it's a first-level adventure, which means a bit of railroading is the norm, and plotwise that'll be changing after this little retrieval mission <evil grin>.  I'm talking less plotwise and more action-wise here.  Am I giving you enough chance to select your movements, especially overland stuff?*




I think the pacing and progress is moving at a good clip.  I don't think you need to be overly concerned about the railroading issue.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 22, 2003)

I have absolutely no complaints about your DMing, Lazarus. I think you're doing very well. I'm enjoying the game very much and can't wait for the story to develop as we go on.


----------



## Sam (Aug 28, 2003)

Going to be away until Monday.  My wife & I are going to our first con!  Woot!  Have a good Labor Day Weekend everyone!


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2003)

Lazarus, Arkan's question was more directed at you.  Is there a way to get by the pressure plate in that hallway?  Jumping, balancing or whatever?  how big is it?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 7, 2003)

Oh!  I was wondering about that, but I wasn't sure and hadn't had the chance to make a reply to it.  The pressure plate basically takes up the entire corridor, which is five feet wide, and it appears to be about five feet long as well.  You could try to jump over, but (1) that wouldn't be stealthy in the least and (2) you don't exactly have a lot of vertical clearance to work with.

You *do*, however, have a very capable rogue with a very very high Disable skill, IIRC...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 13, 2003)

Ping!

Roll call, as it were.  I hadn't seen any actions posted recently, and just want to make sure everyone's still with us   Manzanita, Shalimar, are Arkan and Tuli heading into the room?  Everyone else--still here?

LL


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2003)

Yes, I miss this game.  I'm glad you're still around.  Arkan is sneaking into the room, regardless of the rest of the party's actions, sword and axe in hand.  She will attempt to silently kill as many as possible, starting w/the big one.  If they awake, she will charge in for the attack.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm still here. Haven't posted much lately because Baril can't do much more than hold the light right now and I've been waiting for the others.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 14, 2003)

Yep, still here.  Just waiting on the sneaky types to finish up with the sleeping goblins.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm still around, just a bit busy though, but things should be settling down soon.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 18, 2003)

'K.  I'm going to move ahead with Arkan's actions, make some quick assumptions of Tuli's, and go ahead from there.

Toric, Sam, Casar--still around, gents?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

Yep, I'm still here.  Actually, I was the last one to post in the IC thread!


----------



## Sam (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry, been having internet problems at home.  I'm still here.  Just posted in the IC thread.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 5, 2003)

Ladies and gents,

Hey there.  The deed is done, and I'm back.  I'm still trying to recover, but I'll try to make a post in the IC thread today or tomorrow 

LL/Eric


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 9, 2003)

... he said, assuming he wouldn't almost immediately run into computer troubles at home.  <sigh>  I shall be doing my best to be back on tonight; we'll see how well the rebuilding goes.  Sorry for the delay.

Eric


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 9, 2003)

So, LL, are you an astronomer?  You aren't going on a backwoods honeymoon either, are you?  I miss this game.  Looking forward to having you back on your computer.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 10, 2003)

Astronomer??  Nope, I'm a biologist/biochemist.  Why do you ask?  And no, we're not honeymooning until next summer.  No time 

All righty, we're moving along again, folks!


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2003)

I'll be out of town until Thursday.  May have limited net access, but I'm not counting on it.  If needed, feel free to NPC me.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Quick note...*

Hey all, sorry for my silence lately; I'm still around, but we've been in the process of moving, and my computer's still sitting on the floor... and not liking it very much.  More importantly, my dice and character cards for you and the baddies are packed away... somewhere 

The game shall continue, though.  I promise   I'll try to post in the next couple of days.  Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 20, 2003)

OK, two things.

First, a ping to all--are you, in fact, moving on?  I'll assume you follow Nojin if another day goes by without posts.

Second, we've lost two players.  Nylarra was never all that well-fleshed-out, so dropping her I've no problem with.  Tuli is not only more fleshed-out, but also has relationships with the other party members that I'd rather not sever.  And I'd like to keep the party size at eight for GMing reasons.

So, I ask your opinions:

(1)  First off, should I go ahead and recruit?  I'm sure I can find any number of opportunities to introduce a new character, but I don't want y'all to feel put out by that.

(2)  Especially Zerth and Toric--is Tuli highly important to your characters?  Will her loss from the party severely affect them?  (And, of course, do you as players mind that? )

(3)  If her loss will seriously affect y'all, then would you rather have me run her as an NPC, or try to recruit someone to take over?

LL


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 20, 2003)

recruit some new ones.  Perhaps Tuli could just be killed off by an errand goblin arrow...


----------



## Sam (Nov 20, 2003)

The more the merrier....  Go ahead and recruit...  We're still pretty much in the beginning of this thing, so it's not like they'd be coming late to the party.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm okay with recruiting new players if you want to keep us at 8 players.  I don't think we're too far into the story that anyone will have a big problem overlooking a little discontinuity if it comes to that.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 20, 2003)

The best thing is to recruit new active players. I'm ok with losing Tuli, since it's still early in the game. And I think Tuli's absence will affect Brevin more than Baril.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 20, 2003)

It's always unfortunate to lose a player in mid-game but in PbP games, it happens fairly frequently.  I see Shalimar is still out there running a game of her own.  Did she contact you and bail from the game, Lazarus?

At any rate, I'm okay with whatever happens in the game.  If something happens to Tuli, Brevin will cope with it.

Toric


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

*Selene! Watch out boys. theres a new Queen in town*

Selene Ravensclaw
 	Halfling, 2nd-Level Rogue
 	Small Humanoid (Halfling)
Hit Dice:	2d6+4 (15 hp)
Initiative:	+5
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares)
Armor Class:	19 (+1 size, +5 Dex, +3 studded leather), touch 16, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple:	+1/–2
Attack:	Shortsword +0 melee (1d4/19–20) or light crossbow +6 ranged (1d6/19–20)
Full Attack:	Shortsword +0 melee (1d4/19–20) or light crossbow +6 ranged (1d6/19–20)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Halfling traits, Sneak attack +1d6
Special Qualities:	Halfling traits, Trapfinding, Evasion
Saves:	Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +0
Abilities:	Str 8, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 9, Cha 16
Skills:	Climb +1, Hide +14, Listen +1, Move Silently +10, Use Magic Device +12, Knowledge Arcana +6, Spellcraft +7, Disable Device +8, Search +8, Open Locks +10, Appraise +8, Tumble +10.
Feats:	Magical Aptitude 
Alignment:	Chaotic Good
Advancement:	As Rogue
Level Adjustment:	+0
Halfling Traits (Ex): Halflings possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Dexterity, –2 Strength.
—Small size. +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
—A halfling’s base land speed is 20 feet.
— +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks.
— +1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
— +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear. This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general. 
— +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
— +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Gnomish, Elvish and Halfling. 


Selene comes from a long line of Halfling adventurers. Her parents were both more away from home then they were ever there for their 5 children. 
She was so excited about going on an adventure that to this day she has not told the family she was leaving.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, welcome aboard, Argent & Selene!  Does this mean my PC is close to 2nd level....?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 4, 2003)

Heh.  Good guess, Manzanita.  OK, a few thigns:

(1)  Everyone welcome Argent aboard.  Depending on where y'all go with your conversation with Arnis, we'll insert Selene in one of several different ways.

(2)  Yep, you're all close to 2nd level.  You'll level after this "encounter," no matter which way it goes.  Start rewriting your characters as soon as you can.   Take 3/4 max for HP for your second HD. (3 for d4, 4 for d6, 6 for d8, 7 for d10)

Um... OK, so not a few, just two


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Um... OK, so not a few, just two



Cake or Death?


----------



## Zerth (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice to have you with us, Argent! It's nice to level up, too


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Selene Ravensclaw
> Halfling, 2nd-Level Rogue
> Small Humanoid (Halfling)



Hey, who let in the Kender? 

Just kidding Argent.  Good to see you here.  Looking forward to getting together next year at the "Elephant and Castle".


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> Hey, who let in the Kender?
> 
> Just kidding Argent.  Good to see you here.  Looking forward to getting together next year at the "Elephant and Castle".



You know it! This year I'm staying at the con. the drive drove me nuts last year and it was only a half hour away.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey, Argent, d'you think you could post Selene's statblock to the Rogue's Gallery thread?  (It's linked in the first post of the IC thread.)  Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Hey, Argent, d'you think you could post Selene's statblock to the Rogue's Gallery thread?  (It's linked in the first post of the IC thread.)  Thanks!



I'm still choosing equipment. when I'm done she will be there.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hmmm...haven't checked the ooc board for a bit.  Will get right on that leveling up bit.

And welcome aboard Argent.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2003)

That's not the Elephant & Castle in Philadelphia?  I used to go there when I worked @15th & Market.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> That's not the Elephant & Castle in Philadelphia?  I used to go there when I worked @15th & Market.



Actualy this one was in NJ where Shorecon was held. Do you live in the Philly area?


----------



## Sam (Dec 5, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> That's not the Elephant & Castle in Philadelphia? I used to go there when I worked @15th & Market.



It's the one in Cherry Hill, NJ.  ShoreCon 2003 was held in the hotel that the pub is in.  We held an "EN World Gathering" in the pub.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 5, 2003)

Am I right in thinking that there's still a space going  in this game? If so, I'd definitely be interested. I've had a quick look over the IC thread, and it looks like the game would suit me fine. I can post at least once a day. I'm not totally sure what class I'd like to play, but I've got a long and fairly uneventful weekend ahead of me to decide. I'm sure I can have a character fully written up and detailed in a day or two.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Am I right in thinking that there's still a space going  in this game? If so, I'd definitely be interested. I've had a quick look over the IC thread, and it looks like the game would suit me fine. I can post at least once a day. I'm not totally sure what class I'd like to play, but I've got a long and fairly uneventful weekend ahead of me to decide. I'm sure I can have a character fully written up and detailed in a day or two.



We could use a melee type. I'm the monk and only true HTH combatant at the moment. But play what yoyu want to play.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 5, 2003)

Argent:  Are you thinking about the wrong game? 

Argent's a rogue here, but we've got a well-balanced group, so pretty much anything's open.  If you want the spot, you're in!


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm glad you posted, Lazarus... I've been back-and-forthing through the thread for about ten minute snow trying to figure Argent's comment out. Monks? Rogues? Wow, a guy could get really quite confused... 
 Anyway, I've been looking for an opportunity to play a diviner but it seems as if this isn't it since the party's already got one specialist mage. So I'll have to have a think... I can't get at some of the pages of this thread ATM due to forum bugs and errors, so sorry if this is a stupid question - but have you described your homebrew world in more depth than in the first post anywhere? It might help if I knew the kind of campaign the character was being made for.

 EDIT: Like, duh... I missed a whole section of that first post. Working on it now...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Argent:  Are you thinking about the wrong game?
> 
> Argent's a rogue here, but we've got a well-balanced group, so pretty much anything's open.  If you want the spot, you're in!



Sorry. I have the flu. Can't think straight.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 6, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've been looking for an opportunity to play a diviner but it seems as if this isn't it since the party's already got one specialist mage. So I'll have to have a think...





Well, the party's big and diverse enough this would probably still work.  Besides, it'd be fun to have another wizard with an entirely different mind-set toward magic to play my character's personality off.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 6, 2003)

Argent:  No prob, I understand.  Get better!

Chaos:  As Rybaer said, a second specialist wizard could be cool, and the party is light on arcane magic.  Only thing to consider is prohibited schools--I'm thinking that two specialist wizards without Enchantment could be a difficulty that having a bard is unlikely to make up for.  (Necromancy, not so much.)

Also, was there other info you were looking for that you didn't find before your edit?


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks, but I think there's enough info on the first page for me to make the character. I've come up with kind of a cool concept for a monk, but now that the diviner is being waved in front of my nose I find myself dithering... I'll probably just play the Diviner.

I'm thinking almost certainly human. Restricted school I'm not quite sure on yet, but it won't be enchantment. Necromancy is a possibility, though not a very large one. Evocation's also a possibility, though again probably not a large one. I'm not quite sure what *is* a large one... Illusion maybe? Although I don't really want to be without invisibility. Hmmm... I'll have to think about it. I'm going to go have a good look over your character now, Rybaer, so I can work out what would compliment him well. Would you be interested in coordinating backgrounds as well? Or rather, me coordianting my background to fit yours? Could be old (friendly) rivals, perhaps? Or not - it's up to you really.

 Oh, and am I making this character at first or second level? The group seems to be spread evenly between the two. I notice that the most recent character was made at second level, though, so I'll assume second until I'm told otherwise.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 6, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> I'm going to go have a good look over your character now, Rybaer, so I can work out what would compliment him well. Would you be interested in coordinating backgrounds as well? Or rather, me coordianting my background to fit yours? Could be old (friendly) rivals, perhaps? Or not - it's up to you really.





Sure, works for me.  I'll probably have to re-read my own background to remember what I wrote.  It's getting to be quite a number of months now since I created him.  While Grinder doesn't have quite enough spells to have a "theme" going yet, his approach to magic is typically a brunt and direct one.  He'd prefer to use a spell that gets immediate results rather than one that relies on subtlety.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, second level--the characters at first level are in the process of leveling.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 6, 2003)

*Keros Erdenhime*

Male Human Diviner 2. CR 2. Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 2d4 + 4; hp 11; Initiative + 5; Spd 30ft; AC 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); Atk + 0 melee (1d6 –1/ x2, quarterstaff) or + 2 ranged (1d8/ 19-20 x2, light crossbow); SA none; SQ Familiar, School Specialization; AL N; SV Fort + 2, Ref +1, Will + 5; Str 8 (-1), Dex 12 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Int 18 (+4), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 10. Height 5’11”.

Skills and Feats:  Concentration + 7 (5r + 2 Con), Decipher Script + 9 (5r + 4 Int), Knowledge (Arcana) + 9 (5r + 4 Int), Knowledge (The Planes) + 9 (5r + 4 Int), Knowledge (Religion) + 7 (3r + 4 Int), Knowledge (History) + 7 (3r + 4 Int), Spellcraft + 11 (5r + 4 Int + 2 Synergy) Craft (Alchemy) + 8 (4r + 4 Int); Scribe Scroll, Alertness (While Familiar is within reach), Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Enchantment).

Special Qualities: Familiar – Owl (Grants Master +3 to Spot checks in shadowy areas, and +2 to Spot and Listen checks when within 5ft). Divination Specialization. May memorize one additional Divination spell of each level. +2 on Spellcraft checks to learn Divination spells. Restricted School: Necromancy. May not cast any Necromantic spells.

Spellbook: (65 pages remain)

0 level Spells: _Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/ Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation._

1st Level Spells:_ Protection from Chaos/ Evil/ Good/ Law, Shield, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Sleep, Charm Person, Burning Hands, Magic Missile, Summon Monster 1._

Wizard Spells per day: 5/4. Base DC = 14 + Spell Level, 16 + Spell Level for Divination Spells. Caster Level 2nd.

Typical Spells Memorized:_ Detect Magic, Read Magic, Message, Mage Hand, Light, Shield, Comprehend Languages, Sleep, Burning Hands, Summon Monster 1_

Gear: 247gp, 2sp, 9cp, Spellbook, Spell Component Pouch, Scroll Case, Quarterstaff, Light Crossbow, 30 bolts, Backpack, Bedroll, 1 pc chalk, 1 oz vial of ink, Inkpen, 10 sheets of parchment, ½ lb sealing wax, Signet Ring (signet is Keros’ Arcane Mark), 1 vial of antitoxin, 2 100gp pearls, 4 potions of _cure light wounds_, Scrolls of _alarm_, _grease_, _disguise self_, _floating disk_, and _unseen servant_. 

*Insheba*: Female Owl familiar; CR ½; Tiny Magical Beast; HD 1d8 (2 HD); hp 5; Initiative +3; Spd 10ft, Fly 40ft (average); AC 18 (touch 15, flat-footed 15); Atk + 6 melee (1d4 –3, talons); Face/ Reach 2 ½ ft / 0ft; SA none; SQ Low-light vision, Improved Evasion, share spells with master, empathic link with master; AL N; SV Fort + 2, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 4, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 4. Height 1 ½ ft.
Skills and Feats: Listen + 14, Move Silently + 17, Spot + 6 or + 14 in shadowy areas, Weapon Finesse. 


DESCRIPTION: Keros is very thin, and this gives him the impression of being rather taller than he actually is. He dresses in long, flowing white robes with pastel blue trim. His features are delicate, causing some to wonder if he has Elven ancestors (he doesn't). His hair is very fair, and of medium length - the fringe stops just above his eyes. It is always in a state of utter chaos, and is very thin and whispy. His eyes are amber, and rather disturbing. They say that the eyes are a mirror to the soul, and judging by his eyes Keros has a soul that is balanced delicately on the brink of insanity. 

 Age: 21               Height: 5'11"            Weight: 120lb

PERSONALITY: Keros is rather disinterested in social contact. He understands the value of a good ally, however, and hence he is generally polite and pleasant, if not exactly forthcoming. Most people are inclined to find him rather forgettable on a casual meeting. Those who get to know him better will find a streak of arrogance in his personality. This is generally directed at anybody who hasn't studid the Art, or anybody who he considers misuses the Art. Between them, those categories include everybody except a few Wizards. That is not to say his manner is generally arrogant - but he certainly does look down on the vast majority of people in his own way. The true motivating force for Keros is a lust for power. It is his belief that knowledge is power, and hence he seeks knowledge with a drive that borders upon obsession. He is utterly enamoured of the Art, and completely determined that whatever it takes, he will master it and reap the very highest rewards it has to offer. 

BACKGROUND: Keros was brought up in a poor family in the slums of Collina. He was one of five children (three girls, two boys), and his father, a labourer, made barely enough money to feed them all. His family was never particularly close, and he squabbled persistently with his brother and sisters. His parents simply had no time for them. 

 When Keros was fifteen, his mother fell sick. She spent all day in bed, and almost half of the family income was spent on various medicines to keep her alive. Her presence was insidious, lending the entire house the atmosphere of a ward in a plague-stricken town. Meanwhile, her husband and five children slowly starved. 

 After six months of this with no apparent improvement in his mother's state of health, Keros decided he couldn't take it anymore. He ran away, fled the slums, and knocked on the door of the first respectable-looking home he found. As it happened, the place belonged to a Gnomish Wizard named Bristlebrock Hogensock. He took the child in, and, deciding he must earn his keep, he used him to perform all the menial tasks for which an apprentice would be used. Keros gladly complied in return for his keep, and passed five relatively contented months in this way. But slowly, he began to be dissatisfied. He knew that if he was only allowed to study his master's books, he would be able to shape spells just as he could. 

 Eventually, he proposed this to the Gnome - who proved remarkably amenable to the idea. After all, he said, Keros was practically his apprentice already - so why not make it official? Keros proved remarkably gifted in the study of magery, although the speed of his progression was nonetheless slow enough to frustrate him. 


 A year into his full apprenticeship, Keros was joined by another apprentice, a dwarf from Hallis Hill. At first he simply found the idea of a Dwarven Wizard ridiculous, but slowly Bellows won his respect... though he would never have admitted it. The two became friends, of a sort, although they argued incessantly. They disagreed about the most fundamental points of magecraft, but each excelled in his own way. 


 When Bellows had first arrived, his study of wizardry had been slightly more advanced than Keros' and so he was released from his apprenticeship a few months earlier. Once he was gone, however, it quickly became apparent just how important Bellows had been as a limiting factor on both Keros' abilities, and his ambition. He quickly became arguementative with his master, pushing for more and more of the gnome's knowledge which he had been judged unready for. The whole affair came to a conclusion with Keros stealing into Bristlebrock's study at night and attempting to steal spells from his book. He was caught, of course, and the Gnome sat him down for a talk. In short, he told Keros to remember his place. He told him that he was unready for such magical secrets, that he should not race ahead of himself, that power without wisdom was a terribly dangerous thing. Keros, in short, told him where to stick it. He was thrown out, his apprenticeship incomplete. 

 Since then, Keros has been wandering - though certainly not aimlessly. He has taken on various small jobs to fund himself. Before his departure, he managed to successfully plunder a few volumes from his master's library which he quickly devoured. From there, he has taken every possible route to increase his own knowledge and magical prowess - with more than a little success. His wanderings have taken him, most recently, to the trading town of Alten's Rock.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 6, 2003)

Seriously big-ass double post...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 7, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> _ Protection from Chaos/ Evil/ Good/ Law_




Er... which one?  (They're four separate spells.)

OK, a couple of other things, as I look over it:

(1)  Are you certain you wish to take Spell Focus Divination?  There are only three Divination spells that even have DCs, and the lowest one is second level.  Was there some specific reason you took it?  (You're welcome, of course, to take it, I'm just wondering )

(2)  (For Rybaer too)  Two mages, one's a diviner, and neither of you took _identify_?  Again, just wondering.

(3)  As I mentioned to Argent, do please place this in the related Rogues' Gallery topic.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, as I understood it Protection from [alignment] was only one spell as far as your spellbook was concerned and you only have to choose a variant at the point where you choose which one to prepare on a specific occassion on which you memorize the spell. If you rule that it counts as four sperate spells in the book, I'll change it shortly to the Evil variety.  

(1) I know it was a strange choice - but it might help me a bit later... and, more importantly, I just couldn't think of anything else to take. I can't really take Spell Focus in any other school (I mean, come on... he's a diviner, why would he have spell focus in Enchantment or something without taking it in Divination?), and almost every other feat useful to a mage is useless until you have seocnd level spells- eg Improved Counterspell, all Metamagic Feats, etc. On the other hand, I guess I could just take one of those feats so that I don't need to take it later. Oh, the only other feat that caught my eye was Spellcasting Prodigy from FRCS (It means that your intelligence is treated as two points higher than it actually is for the purpose of determining anything to do with spellcasting such as save DCs and Bonus Spells). But then I realised that it was hugely overpowered and I didn't stand a hope in hell of getting it approved. So I stuck with SF: Divination as a character thing. I may still change it, however, to a metamagic feat or maybe Improved Counterspell. 

(2) _Identify_ always struck me as kind of useless. It takes an age, uses a prepared spell slot, and provides minimal information. You could find out just as much information by swinging the thing at a few goblins (or letting the goblins swing a few things at it). Still, I'll go look over it again. I have to admit, in my PnP group we've pretty much written it off as a loser's spell, but I'll go look over it again and see if I can find value in it. 

(3) I'll put it up when I've got these issues sorted, if you don't mind. I just posted it up here for approval and bug testing. 

 So, other than those rules issues, do you like the character? Is he going to fit in do you think?


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 7, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> (2)  (For Rybaer too)  Two mages, one's a diviner, and neither of you took _identify_?  Again, just wondering.





Well, I don't think I'll be able to afford the 100GP+ pearl required as a component for some time to come yet.  So, I've set the spell aside in favor of that which I might actually get to cast.  I may pick it up somewhere down the line...preferably from another wizard.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, I've had another look over the spell and it is, in fact, very good. I think I must have been thinking of the 3.0 version. I'll change my character sheet now. I'm also going to change the feat, but I'm still nto sure what I should change it to. Suggestions, anyone? I just don't know what would be useful at this stage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Well, I've had another look over the spell and it is, in fact, very good. I think I must have been thinking of the 3.0 version. I'll change my character sheet now. I'm also going to change the feat, but I'm still nto sure what I should change it to. Suggestions, anyone? I just don't know what would be useful at this stage.



I would take Spell focus Evocation. Sure your a Diviner by trade but nothing says you can't have a second focus. Sort of like a double major in collage.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

Well if I was to take SF in a different school of magic, it probably wouldn't be Evocation... that wouldn't really suit the character. I will bear in mind the idea of Spell Focus in a different school of magic, though. I guess it would be quite reasonable.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 7, 2003)

Rybaer:  OK, that does make sense (though don't worry, you'll be getting paid in some form soon. )

Chaos:  Y'know, I was going to say you'd be OK with Spellcasting Prodigy... but I just looked at the feat again.  Wow is that overpowered.  That's overpowered in relation even to 3.0 Spell Focus.  I'd allow a modified version that doesn't up the DC.

Other suggestions:  Any of the +2 save feats are useful to a mage--maybe not so much Iron Will as the other two.
Eschew Materials
Magical Aptitude
Skill Focus: Concentration or Spellcraft
Spell Penetration
Or, of course, another Spell Focus 

As to the character himself, he looks good to me, and should fit in just fine.  We'll get him into the party when the party returns to Alten's Rock.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

Magical aptitude... is that PhB? I don't recognise the name.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 7, 2003)

It's in the 3.5 PHB, one of the new +2/+2 feats, in this case to Spellcraft and UMD.  For a mage, it's probably not all that appropriate the more I look at it--Skill Focus: Spellcraft would be much better.


----------



## Sam (Dec 7, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Well, as I understood it Protection from [alignment] was only one spell as far as your spellbook was concerned and you only have to choose a variant at the point where you choose which one to prepare on a specific occassion on which you memorize the spell. If you rule that it counts as four sperate spells in the book, I'll change it shortly to the Evil variety.



It's really up to Lazarus here, but Protection from Evil/Good/Chaos/Law is listed as 4 different spells in the PHB.  Contrast that to Endure Elements or Protection from Elements, where you choose what element you are protecting yourself from at the time of casting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2003)

Eric, I got your e-mail but accidntily deleted it instead of replying. That sounds like a great idea of how to intor Selene. Go for it.


----------



## Sam (Dec 8, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Eric, I got your e-mail but accidntily deleted it instead of replying. That sounds like a great idea of how to intor Selene. Go for it.



Still got the flu?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> Still got the flu?



Yup. I just started with it and it's a bear to get over. My Partner John has been sick for over a week with it.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 8, 2003)

1. Feat changed to SF: Enchantment, and char. posted up to Rogue's gallery. 

 2. I know this is planning (waaaaaaaaaay) in advance, and the campaign may not even get to the sort of levels necessary, but it's nice to have something to work to... how do you feel about the Archmage PrC?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 9, 2003)

(1)  Cool.

(2)  HEY Y'ALL, THIS APPLIES TO EVERYONE.  There, now that I have everyone's attantion.   Prestige classes are going to be a bit different from "normal" hereabouts.  They do not have any requirements to take, except for something with actual prestige:  membership in an organization or guild (and yes, there is an Irregular prestige class), the favor of a god or major temple, that sort of thing.

They are also a bit more... well, balanced than most of the prestige classes out there.  Taking a prestige class should net you no more--or very little more--than taking another level of a core class.

Third, they're all customized.  So:  if you're interested in eventually taking a prestige class,

(A)  Talk to me about it
(B)  Decide how you'd like it to be themed
(C)  I'll create something, and then we'll talk about changing things to create a good balance, then
(D)  We'll work it into the campaign somehow. 

As far as the Archmage itself:  I haven't looked at it recently, but I seem to recall that even the 3.5 version was a bit overpowered.  I'll take another look at it.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 9, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> (1)  Cool.
> 
> (2)  HEY Y'ALL, THIS APPLIES TO EVERYONE.  There, now that I have everyone's attantion.   Prestige classes are going to be a bit different from "normal" hereabouts.  They do not have any requirements to take, except for something with actual prestige:  membership in an organization or guild (and yes, there is an Irregular prestige class), the favor of a god or major temple, that sort of thing.
> 
> ...





 Oooh! Customised prestige classes! Sounds good - very similar to the way I deal with them in my PnP campaign. Don't worry about the whole Archmage thing, we can work on something more suitable as the campaign progresses and I have a chance to figure out what would suit the char.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey y'all,

Well, the holiday slump should now be over--it is for me at least--but I'm worried on a couple of fronts, so I'm calling for a roll-call.  Mainly, I'm worried that there were only two responses to my last post in the IC thread.

My next post will be another post in the IC thread, and we'll try to move along.  Please post something--anything--either here or in the IC thread to let me know y'all are still alive.  Thanks!


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2004)

Arkan is ready to roll.  I've been missing this campaign over the holidays.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 4, 2004)

I've been itching to continue


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2004)

Geez. Kant a Goil get a nap around heah? Selene is on board.


----------



## Sam (Jan 4, 2004)

Grunlor reporting for duty.


----------



## Sam (Jan 6, 2004)

Lazarus, I'm in the process of levelling Grunlor.  How are we doing hit points?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sam:  3/4 of max, which is 7 for Grunlor.


----------



## Sam (Jan 6, 2004)

OK.  Grunlor's updated.  Question:  Did the bag they received from Arnis contain 250gp?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh!  Yes.  The gold ingots are about 1 cm by 6 cm by 8cm, and stamped on both sides with the logo of Morelli's, the major bullion processor in the kingdom.  They're worth 100 gp each.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 23, 2004)

Just so's y'all know, I'm out of town until Sunday, at ConFusion.  I'll try to post either Sunday night or Monday.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 8, 2004)

<pokes head in>

Crap, has it already been two weeks?!?!

My apologies folks, I've been slightly busier than normal the last couple of weeks.  I'll try to get a post out today and keep on the ball a bit better.  Mea culpa!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

Great.  I was just wondering what happened to this game.  Looking forward to another update.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2004)

I must admit, I miss this game when it lulls.  I'm very eager to find out what's written in that book Arkan took from the goblin...


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, after a few weeks of being busy and periodically unable to get on the internet I'm now back to business as usual (touch wood). So any time this game gets running again I'll be on board.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 24, 2004)

Apologies again; I'd been expecting to post this weekend, but wasn't expecting the outage.  Last week was the week from hell, though I'm not certain which level.   I'll have a new post to the IC thread tonight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 24, 2004)

Good to have you back, Lazarus. 

One question to everybody: should anything be done to some missing players? Casar and Toric have not posted for about two months so it seems pretty clear they won't back anymore. The DM could continue NPCing them, but I'm not too keen on dragging 'dead weight' along with the party. What do you others think?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Good to have you back, Lazarus.
> 
> One question to everybody: should anything be done to some missing players? Casar and Toric have not posted for about two months so it seems pretty clear they won't back anymore. The DM could continue NPCing them, but I'm not too keen on dragging 'dead weight' along with the party. What do you others think?



Where we are right now is a great place to ditch the dead weight. Maybe we should reopen the recruiting thread.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually, I'm still around.  In fact, about a week ago, I e-mailed Lazarus and asked if it was still possible for me to continue in the game as Brevin the Cleric.  He gave me the go ahead and asked me to post a note here that I was back.  Then some additional personal stuff came up, plus the boards went down for an upgrade last weekend and today is the first chance I've had to post here stating that I was back.

To make a long story short, after the end of the year holiday period, my wife fell and broke her arm rather severely, which required surgery to repair.  Needless to say, I wasn't worried about spending a lot of time online after her injury and surgery.

Anyway, if I can get caught up with the storyline, I would like to return.  I may need a day or two to get caught up.  And if I understand it correctly, did everyone get to level up?  If so, should I level Brevin up or has it already been done?

Toric


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ah, I was wondering if you were going to post.   Consider Toric to be back.  Casar I've heard nothing from, so I was already planning on dropping him and recruiting one while you're in Alten's Rock (which you will be for at least a while longer).

Can I have a quick ping in from the the others who haven't posted since last week (in this case, only Sam and Rybaer) so we can check where we are?  If we still have seven, I may skip recruiting altogether.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back, Toric! Just in time, too. We're going to need a cleric very soon...


----------



## Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm here and ready to go, though I'm about to go on a business trip.  Don't think I'll have access to the internet until Friday.  I'll try to scoot on over to the IC thread and see if there's something for Grunlor to do before I leave.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 25, 2004)

OK, we definitely have seven.  Let's stick with that for now, unless y'all feel you need another fighter-type.  Nojin is going to sort of fade away.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 3, 2004)

Baril purchases the items previously listed at Zemala's. He's ready to go after that.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 4, 2004)

Okay, I'm pretty much caught up with the current storyline.  Do I need to bring Brevin up to 2nd level before I jump back in or has that already been done?

Toric


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 4, 2004)

Nope, it hasn't been done; please do so as soon as you can!


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 7, 2004)

Argent--I've finally broken down and created a .sig   You should be able to find the RG thread, and everything else, by hitting the link


----------



## Zerth (Mar 13, 2004)

Lazarus, I won't be around until Wednesday. Don't let the battle lag because of me. Just give Baril some simple orders if needed.


----------



## Sam (Apr 19, 2004)

We still going here?  Or has this died the pbp death?


----------



## Zerth (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm still hanging around, but seriously doubt this game will ever pick up the pace again. A mysteriously missing DM and some missing players before that are the usual symptoms of a dying pbp game.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 19, 2004)

It's a shame that this one died.  It was a good story and had some strong PCs.  I particularly liked my own PC, Arkan Far Traveler.  Through her, I learned how much I like the 3.5 ranger.  I'm actually itching to recreate her.  Zerth, I think it's about time you started a game.  Considering the luck we've had together (this game, heroics around homlet, silverymoon, others?) we need to get a good one going.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 20, 2004)

Grinder's still hanging around...just in case...


----------



## Zerth (Apr 20, 2004)

So I'm getting a little shove on the back...  Well, right now I have too many things in my mind to start a game of my own, but I can't say I haven't thought about it before. I'm not promising anything, but when the summer comes, it might just bring a game DM'ed by yours truly along with it...


----------

